# Buy or Wiat for possible upgrade path for existing Customers?



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

oK With all that I have read about this great unit I can't wait to have it and redistribute the TV2 output to my other 3 TV's and save $15/month on extra receiver fees.

Question is should I shell out the $700 or should I wait to see what the Lords of Dish decide to do about offering current customers an option to upgrade. Frankly I havn't had too many problems with the 921 except for the occasional misfire or cut off (of the end of a show). It is also rather noisy. 

For Now I decided to cancle my order to Dishdepot and wait to see what happens.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Probably better off waiting. What little I've messed with my 942 I sure like it alot better than the 921.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

If you *BUY* the 942, it should retain some value. So you can resell it later. I've seen 921s sell for $400 on Ebay. So if you paid $550 for one you would have only been out $150. Currently new subs are guaranteed to be out $250 to lease. If you have it to spend and don't mind spending it I say get it. Think of it as a $300 upgrade, since you can definitely resell that 921.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Only problem with buying is that when (and I do emphasis when) E* goes to MPEG4 you will not be able to receive those channels. Say it takes them 18 months to begin MPEG4, if you bought a 942 now (and you do save $15 a month) that is a $270 savings and then the delta between what you could sell it for on ebay. Biggest wild card here is when will E* start offering leasing to existing subs? Would you get get $200 or $300 worth of pleasure out of the 942 till then?


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

bavaria72 said:


> Would you get get $200 or $300 worth of pleasure out of the 942 till then?


I agree, that is the question! Plus for me the 942 means a bigger bill, not smaller; (though to me my programming rate has never been a super big factor, as long as I am satisfied with my programming.)

I think for me it wouldn't do to get an M-PEG2 942. If it was to replace a 921 maybe, but not outright.


----------



## KimMichelle (Mar 17, 2005)

I myself will wait to see what the wind blows, I don't think selling a 942 or 921 on EBAY will mean much after the Meg4 box's come out and with the data stream being Mpeg4. Who would want a Mpeg2 receiver?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

As much as I would like to get my hands on a 942, I am going to wait until existing Customers can lease one. So it is $250 plus fees but when the MPEG4 box comes out, it will be less painful to upgrade - maybe!


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I bought my 921 at Costco and have been having issues with it (big suprise) but I can return it for a full refund.

So I can put the 530.00 dollars +170.00 out of pocket towards the 942. I figure I am in the same position with MPEG4 with the 921 or 942 and when the time comes the 942 will proab be worth a lil more on resale value.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Yup. I would get my money back and buy the 942. You will come out ahead - at least for 2 years!


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I decided to buy the 942 and here's why I didn't hesitate. 

First, I started renting an 811 last year when I purchased my HDTV. That was a no-brainer. I could continue to use my old 5000 for $5 month additional outlet fee or I could rent the 811 for the same $5 a month. My other receiver was the old Dish/JVC IRR D-VHS unit. Both the 5000 and the D-VHS units were top of the line in their day and weren't cheap. They were also the only two receivers (except for the 6000) that had OTA tuners in them - a necessary feature for me. I didn't have a DVR, and thanks to this site I didn't buy a 921. I instead decided to wait for the 942. I bought one as soon as I could find one. I thought about renting, but I just couldn't see paying $250 for something I don't own. That's about 1/3 the purchase price not counting the monthly rental fee. The fact the MPEG-4 is coming bothers me a little bit, but after I thought about it, it really isn't that big of an issue, at least for me. Dish has said that when they start implementing MPEG-4 they will add only new channels in MPEG-4. The HD and SD channels we have now in MPEG-2 will remain in MPEG-2. It will be a long, long time - if ever before they will discontinue MPEG-2 completely. Look how long it's taking to swap out all the smartcards. How long would it take to swap out all the receivers? 

The 942 will always be able to record MPEG-2 as long as Dish transmits it. There won't be a magic drop-dead date that will suddenly make the 942 useless. It will remain useful for recording all the MPEG-2 channels. It just won't record any new channels. If the new MPEG-4 channels are something I want, then I'll probably have to buy a new MPEG-4/MPEG-2 receiver and I'm guessing Dish won't help me with that. At that point I can then retire the 942 to another room as it will still function to record all the other channels - or sell it.

I'm guessing it will be at least a year before any MPEG-4 is launched and a lot longer before they really start adding a lot of MPEG-4 channels. The 942 should be useful for at least two years and probably a lot longer. The hard disk will probably only last three years. 

Again, I never owned a 921, so for me it was a no-brainer to buy the 942. I wanted HD, a DVR, OTA and simultaneous HD/SD outputs. The 942 fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My guess is it will be a year before Mpeg 4 is ready for prime time. Go ahead and enjoy HD in the mean time by getting the 942. Be advised that the unit will probably only fetch $100-200 when you try and sell it due to the fact that most will want an Mpeg4 receiver at that time. Either that, or don't get the new HD channels that come online at first.

I'll probably wind up relegating my 921 to a backup role, and adding the new HD Mpeg4 receiver when it comes out. Your situation will depend on how much you don't mind spending on this "hobby". If you are a penny pincher you will hate this deal and wait...., if you have to be the first kid on your block with the new toys then go for it......


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

So, when the MPEG4 channels come along and ignoring local OTA channels, the 942 gets relegated to a 180 hour dual tuner SD DVR receiver with name based recording...don't you guys think that'll be worth more than $200? I do...


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

I Like my 921 for some reason I never had all the problems everyone else does. I consider myself a heavy timeshifter. Again only real Issues I had were annoyance with no Name Based Recording and occasional cut off atthe end of shows and the 1 sec recording I would just erase. The thing also records random shows I never put in a timer. Just trying to get a good deal on the 942 UNIT. I feel Really bad for the way Dish treats their long term customers. I really have very little respect for them. However, Because of some foreign programming I'mm stuck with DishNetwork. 

I will wait for a month to see what happens before making a decision. Dish may or may not come through on this I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> So, when the MPEG4 channels come along and ignoring local OTA channels, the 942 gets relegated to a 180 hour dual tuner SD DVR receiver with name based recording...don't you guys think that'll be worth more than $200? I do...


 I do, too!


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> So, when the MPEG4 channels come along and ignoring local OTA channels, the 942 gets relegated to a 180 hour dual tuner SD DVR receiver with name based recording...don't you guys think that'll be worth more than $200? I do...


For sure, the 522s MSRP is $349. The 942 has almost twice the hard drive space, and you can watch HD programming in 16:9 on SD T.V.'s.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

I own a 921 and have had many of the problems with it that others have had, but I've not found them to be intolerable, but most definitely annoying. I was an early TiVo adopter, and it too evolved through its share of growing pains.

From TiVo, I know first-hand how huge the name-based recording feature is. That and Mark Lamutt's review of the 942 pushed me off the 921-or-942 fence onto the side of the 942. 

I thought about waiting for MPEG4, but that and the future of the 921 are larger unknowns in my mind than the 942 is. Not being fond of unknowns in general, I decided to go with the 942 now. Mine is shipping tomorrow from DishDepot. I ordered it from them on March 27th.


----------



## Bleeding Edge (Mar 2, 2004)

There is no way I would even consider purchasing the 942 without a firm guaranty that it will be upgradable to MPEG4 very quickly and for free as soon as broadcasting in MPEG4 begins. It's the principle.

Until then, my HDTV cable service will keep me happy.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Bleeding Edge said:


> .... purchasing the 942 without a firm guaranty that it will be upgradable to MPEG4 very quickly and for free ....


Unfortunately the phrase "Cold day in Hell" keeps ringing in my ears......


----------



## Bleeding Edge (Mar 2, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Unfortunately the phrase "Cold day in Hell" keeps ringing in my ears......


You're right. It will be a cold day in hell before I buy a product which is about to become obsolete, especially at the price they are asking.

I can wait for either Dish or DirecTV, whichever come first, with an MPEG4 capable PVR.

In the mean time, my cable HDTV PVR at en extra $3.00/month gives me all the time in the world.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Bleeding Edge said:


> You're right. It will be a cold day in hell before I buy a product which is about to become obsolete, especially at the price they are asking.
> 
> I can wait for either Dish or DirecTV, whichever come first, with an MPEG4 capable PVR.
> 
> In the mean time, my cable HDTV PVR at en extra $3.00/month gives me all the time in the world.


I suspect you'll be waiting a looong time... but if you don't mind, its ok....


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

E* receivers average obsolescence is one year after intro so whatever you do keep that in mind. 942 will be selling for $250 if history is any guide.


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok took the plunge and bought one. I weighed the decision and here are my thoughts. Yes the 942 will be outdated after MPEG 4 is used, However, Who knows when that is 1-3 years is my guess. I have a 921 I only paid $199 for as a new customer to Dish. So I'll sell it for $300+ and sell the 811 for $175 and sell the 2 Dish 300's and buy the 942 for $700.

Then I'll set up the other 3 TV's as TV2 output from the 942 saving $15/month in extra Receiver fees. I'll also cancle my TIVO Subscription (extra savings of $7/month)

Its a bet but then I'll enjoy my 942 for 1-3 years and hope there is some upgrade path for us when MPEG4 is out.

I like the feeling of owning something and from what I've read this is the DVR to own. Not a life altering decision and if its the wrong one so be it. I've allready spend 15K on my Home theatre so far.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

tm22721 said:


> E* receivers average obsolescence is one year after intro so whatever you do keep that in mind. 942 will be selling for $250 if history is any guide.


Most electronics theses days are virtually obsolete in 6-9 months.. There are new generations of almost every product you can think of, computers, TV's. Stereos, monitors, MP3 Players, DVD players, disc burners, the list is long.. As to its value in a year. I think it will be worth more than $250.. I would expect the $400 range myself..

You have to decide how long a 942 will meet your needs, I don't see anything in mpeg4 until at least 2007 (IMHO).. Even after that the 942 will still record hours and hours of the hundreds of SD channels, and local HD channels, the only thing you'll miss is if there is some new "compelling content" that will be delivered on a new channel on a mpeg4 reciever. And even that is debatable whether there is any new compelling content now or will be coming. I am sure something interesting will finally appear. Then you have to decide to once again upgrade to the latest and greatest.


----------

